# New Yak (Speck Wrecker)



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

I gotta new speck wrecker sold the last one for 350 and picked up a ascend fs12t sit on top angler i absolutely love it the hull is barely scratched i got it for 350 this is the most comfortable kayak ive sat in i love it when its done getting rigged out there will be pics of the new speck wrecker

my buddy is looking for a yak for 400 bucks he is a taller guy so he is looking for a 12 foot if anyone has anythin close to 400 lemme kno please thanks

(not done rigging it but here is a picture with the crate on it so yall can see)


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Congrats bro let us know when u get it bloody unless u already have


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

i always post my yak reports ox u kno tht lol


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Lol yeah very true I always read em lol guess I'm half alseep


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice Yak's the Ascends,sold one to Kyle.Think he likes it...................

Robin


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

The reason i bought mine was cause i liked kyles


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

enjoy....


----------



## Zig (Aug 8, 2011)

Been catching a ton of nice size specks on the dock lights at hub stacy in Perdido at night. Grats on the new yak!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice looking yak. Congrats on your new toy. :thumbsup:


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

ya those lights over there on the other side of galvez boat launch are pretty decent man but i dont like fishing over there for certain reasons i got some great spots over by 3 mile some holes ive never seen anyone fish and i got 5 speck lights i fish and some private grass flats man but ya i would go over there by hubs but like i said i dont like fishing over there for certain reasons


----------



## Yaker88 (Jun 26, 2009)

Dude, nice yak! Thanks again for selling me your old one, I cant wait to get out on the water with it!

oh & I do still want that seat, maybe we can meet up one day this week?...just let me know.

JR


----------

